
After years of planning, Amazon gets serious about delivering your medicine - cpt_snowcrash
https://net.xyz/2017/05/17/amazon-gets-serious-about-delivering-your-medicine-and-break-into-multi-billion-dollar-pharmacy-industry/
======
samuel88
I'm lucky, I don't buy medicine on a regular basis. I used to order some pain
relief pills from Amazon and erectile dysfunction pills from
[http://overnightforusa.net/](http://overnightforusa.net/) . I'm used to
buying everything online, and medication is not an exception.

